# Printing at sporting events



## bmcs1972 (Oct 10, 2007)

I was thinking about taking our services on the road and print at local youth sports/school events tournments and I was wondering if people have feedback on how successful it is for you. I went to play my game the other night and I saw a person printing stuff (heat transfers) for a tournnment that was in town, but I saw no buyers. Also, when you do this, do you keep all the business or do you do a percentage cut with the place. 
Thanks
Brian


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

bmcs1972 said:


> I was thinking about taking our services on the road and print at local youth sports/school events tournments and I was wondering if people have feedback on how successful it is for you. I went to play my game the other night and I saw a person printing stuff (heat transfers) for a tournnment that was in town, but I saw no buyers. Also, when you do this, do you keep all the business or do you do a percentage cut with the place.
> Thanks
> Brian


all the ones i have seen have been preaty busy. i have never done this but if the product is good people will buy it.


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

I was just invited to do an archery tournament in our area and they say at this particular show you stay pretty busy.....guess I'll find out! We are giving him a percentage of the sales, no invite, no sales.....


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

This type of deal is what really made our business explode...we print...not heat press on site.....at first we were limited to place with electricity...now with our generators it doesn't matter....we will only do 4 colors on site....we use a 4/1 and a single.....the single is for pocket and the other does the full front or back.We started by printing at concerts for a local radio station.Since then we have done Air Shows...Swim Meets.....Football games....Festivals and other events.We usually set a per garment sold agreement with the management.If it is a youth organization we usually donate a fixed sum along with a percentage.We love printing on site because it offers more exposure for our business and it's a great marketing gimic..our printing on site has lead to many great business partnerships.Plan on being busy...and bring help...it's not a one person show...we usually end up with both the kids helping.Heres a link to a picture from an air show we did...our trailer is in the middle next to the hangar with the blue EZ-UP out front. http://www.antiqueflyin.com/photos/50th/Aircraft/Jan%20Basart/IMGA0214.JPG and heres the trailer that we use...it has a living quarters in the front for weekend events...along with AC....I also use it for my racing.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

So you due screen printing on site? if so are the screens made already or how is this done. it sounds fun!


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

I have done two swimming events and will be doing a third in March. I donate a portion back to the organization. Otherwise, it is of no benefit for them to bring you in.


----------



## bmcs1972 (Oct 10, 2007)

What percentage is good? 15%-25% of profits? or total sales? Trying to get an idea on how to go about and set thing up.

Also, I screenprint and I have a cutter, do you make your own transfers, do you do Transfer Express or Ace for custom transfers, how about the cutter? Anybody bring the cutter to the event.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

2STRONG said:


> So you due screen printing on site? if so are the screens made already or how is this done. it sounds fun!


Screens are already burnt....it has the event logo on it.....the only thing that we customize are the print locations.....people line up to watch us work.....it's like watching a candy factory...LOL.....best part...no left over inventory....we make it alot of fun....if its not fun...why do it????


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

bmcs1972 said:


> What percentage is good? 15%-25% of profits? or total sales? Trying to get an idea on how to go about and set thing up.
> 
> Also, I screenprint and I have a cutter, do you make your own transfers, do you do Transfer Express or Ace for custom transfers, how about the cutter? Anybody bring the cutter to the event.


We sell ours for 20.00 or 2 for 30.00.....when we started the 2 for 30 thats when we noticed we made more money.....we give the promoter 3.00 for every shirt....and he waves our vendor fees....dont settle for less!....as far as youth events...we donate 150.00 then 2.00 for each shirt sold...and we make banners to state that!People will buy more if they know EXACTLY where the moneys going!!!

We dont do heat press at events...we only screen print on site....we get lots of new customers that way...if you heat press it makes you seem simple and the wow factor decreases.....so we SP to keep people coming in.


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

I disagree about the heat pressing. I heat press at events. I order transfers from Transfer Express and put a sample of each item. I then sell at swim meets and donate a portion back to the event (20%). I have done fine the last two meets and am doing my third meet in March. The kids love to watch the items get made.


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

We heat press 'on site' as well... have been doing 30-35 weekends a year for the last five years. Our customers like our designs (have an authorization from an artist that isn't overly available).

Not only do our customers get to browse through nearly 2000 designs for the one/s they like best, but they get to pick what style of garment, size and color they want. I can also 'customize' with pawprints or designs on sleeve or back, piggybacking two designs (so people can have two breeds on same side). 

No one thinks we are 'simple.' We have had customers come back again and again for new shirts!

Oh, but I love your rig ... we travel in regular sized van and set up a 10x20 rigid tent at all our events.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow that sounds like fun i hope i can start doing this soon. can you give me some advise on where to start as far as do you check to see how many people attended last year or do some reasearch or just sign up for what ever comes up. i know baseball is coming up for my kids and last year on opening day they had like one booth for something i cant remember but i know it wasnt shirts.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

greyhorsewoman said:


> We heat press 'on site' as well... have been doing 30-35 weekends a year for the last five years. Our customers like our designs (have an authorization from an artist that isn't overly available).
> 
> Not only do our customers get to browse through nearly 2000 designs for the one/s they like best, but they get to pick what style of garment, size and color they want. I can also 'customize' with pawprints or designs on sleeve or back, piggybacking two designs (so people can have two breeds on same side).
> 
> ...


I think your confusing my point and what was asked.....we only on site the official approved logo or T-shirt for the event.......we have done the files upon files of heat press before..and bringing the Roland and rolls of film....but thats when we did general vendor stuff......and at some of the events we do there are tons of heat press generic or custom vendors....but what made our business grow was people were impressed with standing at the back of an open trailer and watch every color go down in the process....we have alot of peple tell us ...wow thats more interesting than the guy over there "ironing" on the designs.
There are places for both.....as far as the simple quote.....you know what you do...and what it takes to do it....average Joe doesnt know...they just see heat press as an iron on!.....little do they know it took the same process to make that transfer as it did for us to screen print.If you look like you know what your doing....the general public will buy into it big time!!!...GEEZ look at politicians....LOL


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

2STRONG said:


> Wow that sounds like fun i hope i can start doing this soon. can you give me some advise on where to start as far as do you check to see how many people attended last year or do some reasearch or just sign up for what ever comes up. i know baseball is coming up for my kids and last year on opening day they had like one booth for something i cant remember but i know it wasnt shirts.


Make a flyer and send it to EVERY chamber of commerce in your area....take pics of an event you do showing your set-up....and tell them that you donate back or do percentage agreements......the chamber will then remember you when new shows or events pop up.Also mention it to EVERYONE you come in contact with...I dont care where you are...drop it like a bomb at the right time....Also when I leave my house in the morning...I put 10 business cards in my pocket...and my goal for the day is to come home with ZERO....promote yourself and it will happen!


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info i will try to make a flyer but the only thing is i havnt done an event yet. Im going to have to find something to get my feet wet. it will have to be with my heat press and maybe cutter first i dont have a nice big trailer like yours to carry my screen equipment. I cant wait it sounds like it will be lots of fun.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

2STRONG said:


> Thanks for the info i will try to make a flyer but the only thing is i havnt done an event yet. Im going to have to find something to get my feet wet. it will have to be with my heat press and maybe cutter first i dont have a nice big trailer like yours to carry my screen equipment. I cant wait it sounds like it will be lots of fun.


When we started in 2001 it was all cramed in the back of a pick up.....we had one 10'X10' EZ-UP.....now we use up to 8 EZ-ups...and the 40ft trailer.....all paid for by screen prinitng(nothing was financed)....and we are in a town of 5000 people!!!....our motto..Have Screen will travel !!!....now the trailer and new truck are gettin full wraps when our Roland VP540 gets here...yet another dimension to the You name it We print it motto !!!!
Work hard and never quite thinking of ways to expand your business.
Good luck !!!!!


----------

